# Race in Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We will be racing at my house on my TKO road course Sunday Oct 14 sorry for the late announcement but my schedule just freed up! ,skinny tire tjets,fat tire tjets and Indy tjets.loaners will be available.Track opens at 11 am racing at noon deep dish pizza for lunch,charge for the day is $7.:wave:All are invited!


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

When is the date?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sunday, October 14. Come on up.

We Run Slip-ons in wide-tire class


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Anybody else going to make it?Maybe honda will have a podium finish in the A main!:wave:


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Ill see if I can get someone to tag along


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Dude, I'm there.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Can't make it previous engagement =(


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

and skinny tire tjets must have front and rear glass.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

That means you too Gasman, glass in the front, and back. Funny you would bring that up, lol. Diffently gonna try to make it, ready to nerf the nerfer. Podium for Darrell, the only place he needs to be sitting is the shitter.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I better slow down when reading Darrell's posts.. I thought he said he'll have front and rear gas...


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I better slow down when reading Darrell's posts.. I thought he said he'll have front and rear gas...


He will!!


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Could I get some rules for the skinny tire class?

Thanks Travis


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll be there. Uncle Joe will probably be there as well.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

PM sent, Travis


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll be there, had to do a switch at work but it's worth it to race on Brown's tko. Zoom zoom


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry boys can not make it going to covered bridge fest in southern indiana I will try to make it to al's. Later Brian


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I have found a riding partner so it looks like I will and Wayne will be there.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Enjoy CB, Brian.

Good to hear you and Wayne are coming, Travis.:thumbsup:

Should be a good crowd.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like its going to be a fast field!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just got done cleaning the whole track now putting down some rubber with a magnet car,they are good for that!:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Going to try and make it. Gota get my daughter back off to school in the morning. Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not gonna make it, having a bad hair day!!!!


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

We made it early yahoo maps is way off on time


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Rick for the racing and the pizza


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Had a great time, need to improve, thank God no gasman today. Thanks for the racing and use of the Indy car


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races in portage*

ok was a good day in racin ty rick again 4 the invite. ok here the race results skinny tire A main 1st mike with 70 laps/ 2nd was al 70 laps, 3rd rick 68 laps, 4th ed 66 laps, 5th travis 65 laps, 6th jake 61 laps. ok skinny tire tjets B main 1st darrell 66 laps, 2nd chris 64 laps, 3rd jeff 63 laps, 4th wayne 60 laps, 5th pat 60 laps, 6th eric 56 laps. fat tire tjet a main 1st al 81 laps, 2nd rick 81 laps, 3rd mike 81 laps, 4th travis 80 laps, 5th ed 79 laps, 6th pat 78 laps. fat tire tjets B main 1st wayne 78 laps, 2nd eric 73 laps, 3rd darrell 72 laps, 4th chris 72 laps, 5th jake 70 laps, 6th jeff 67 laps. indy cars tjets 1st wayne 71 laps, 2nd travis 70 laps, 3rd al 68 laps, 4th pat 65 laps, 5th rick 65 laps, 6th jake 65 laps, 7th darrell 63 laps, 8th chris 63 laps, 9th jeff 61 laps, 10th mike 60 laps, 11th ed 57 laps, 12th eric 56 laps. iroc race afx dirt cars 1st wayne 77 laps, 2nd rick 77 laps, 3rd mike 77 laps, 4th darrell 76 laps, 5th pat 76 laps, 6th al 74 laps, 7th travis 74 laps, 8th ed 68 laps. thats all the totals was a good day of racin .


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

I had a ton of fun, good to be back racing after a semi-retirement..I'll be back!!!


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Rick thanks for hosting wayne and I had fun even though we got throttled today. Hope to make backup soon hopefully with some faster cars to make a better showing.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I had lots of fun and there was a lots of fast cars there. Thanks Rick for great day of racing, holding the race and and the good food.
Here are the Pictures of the cars

Skinny t-jets


Fat tire t-jet(Fray style cars slip on tires)


Here is the only video I took sorry I only took one

Skinny Car t-jet A main One heat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We shall meet again....


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Videos are up on my channel guys. Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/user/jakeperish


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Rick for the good day of tight racing. The Indy cars were fun and the IROC's were a blast. Got to meet Travis and Wayne both had a good showing and I hope Eric had fun with the smaller scale slot cars. Pat:thumbsup:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Another good day of racing at Medora Speedway. Good food and great group to race with. Thanks Rick


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wish I could have won a race!But I didn't give up without a fight.Great tight racing and we hooked a new racer.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for hosting, Rick. Great day of racing and fun with the guys! Al


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just a thank you also to Honda-Darrel-Nerfmaster-Gasmam for the race report. I like it with the lap totals and the finishing order. We give Darrel a hard time at the races and its just in fun. Darrel good job, wait did I just say job. :wave: Pat


----------

